# Modifying my signature



## RAKAMRAK (Aug 11, 2013)

Some of you have a link to your Flickr (sometimes other websites) photo pages in your signature. I too have that. But some of you have just "Flickr" written instead of an URL like mine and clicking on takes us to your Flickr page. If it is not too much trouble could any of you please share how to create such a link.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 12, 2013)

```
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/dr_brain/][color=blue]Flick[/color][color=magenta]r[/color][/url]
```


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you Mr. Neuro. Thank you very much.


----------

